# Rose Engines



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Not strictly routing but I guess a combo of lathe & router. Does anyone have any experience with Rose Engines and are they available ready-made?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry Geordie, never heard of this one. Maybe someone will be along shortly that may know more about them than me.

Could you provide any additional details?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

Are you talking about pattern turning ?.

The devices used to make these patterns are variously called "rose engines" or "geometric lathes"

Engine Turning refers to a fine geometric pattern that can be inscribed onto metal as a finish. 
Aluminium is often the metal chosen but any metal can be finely machined to produce intricate repetive patterns that offer reflective interest and fine detail.

Engravings produced by engine turning are often incorporated into the design . 
The resulting graphics are called Guilloches.

http://www.ganoksin.com/orchid/archive/200602/msg00003.htm
-------------------
"geometric lathes"

A geometric lathe is/was used for making ornamental patterns on the plates used in printing bank notes and postage stamps. 
It is sometimes called a Guilloché lathe. 
It developed early in the nineteenth century when efforts were introduced to combat forgery, and is an adaptation of an ornamental turning lathe. 
The lathe was able to generate intersecting and interlacing patterns of fine lines in various shapes, which were almost impossible to forge by hand-engraving.
----------------------


Bj


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi BJ. Yes it sounds like the same thing only used for inscribing on wood or any scribable surface. Someone decribed a rose engine to me as having a headstock to which is fitted an eccentric mounting plate which can also be made to move like a piston to and from the cutting blade. Apparently the cutter is powered and the headstock rotated by hand. I've seen some examples of finished work on box lids etc. but have never seen the tool that does it and am curious as it is possibly something I'd like to try on my own work.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

OK. Found what I'm looking for. Anyone interested can take a look at

http://home.vicnet.net.au/~pwguild/o-rosego.htm

After reading this I'm still having trouble getting my head around the relationship between an eccentrically rotating piece of work which can also be pumping to and fro while being cut with a rotating blade! I might have to build one just to see how it works!
One thought. It would certainly qualify for the Strangest Thing In My Workshop thread.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Geordie

WOW ! ! 

If you MAKE one besure to post some pictures ,,,,looks like alot of work to me 

Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Geordie

I found item (snapshot) you may like to make after you make the Rose Lathe.

Bj


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Crikey BJ! Are you guys still building wooden motorcycles!? At least you've moved on from square wheels!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Motorcycles*

Geordie. I felt I had to send a pic of my lawn mower and my Halloween Bike,  since Bj sent the wooden one.


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Very impressive Doc. Are you sure you'd only been _mowing_ the grass when you built the first one?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah Geordie, she runs about 60 mph and throws grass 50 ft.  Only takes me a 1/2 hr. to mow an acre now.


----------

